# Can MOCA interfere with OTA signal



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

I have been pulling my hair out I have NBC that does not get OTA signal. All others are fine. Pointed antenna using signal meter (Bolt doesn't work). I have a MOCA 2.5 network bridge as Bolt OTA has none. Tried 3 different antennas with without amplifier. All stations within 2 degree


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

See if combining 2 antennas through a splitter doesn't help with possible multi-path issues.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Can you provide more detail on your coax plant and MoCA network setup?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Have you verified that all channels are in the correct band for your antenna? Maybe NBC is on VHF, and you only have a UHF antenna? Although most channels are in the UHF band these days, there are still a few hanging out in the lower frequencies.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You could also rule out the MoCA theory by shutting down MoCA, temporarily, for all devices.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I am not 100% percent this guy addresses your issue.

https://longrangesignal.com/can-you-have-cable-internet-and-an-antenna-on-the-same-cable/


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

genebopp said:


> I am not 100% percent this guy addresses your issue.
> 
> https://longrangesignal.com/can-you-have-cable-internet-and-an-antenna-on-the-same-cable/


Unfortunately, that article spreads FUD and offers a "solution" that is technically flawed. It isn't terribly difficult to have MoCA and OTA on the same coax, as long as no actual cable signals are in play. I get the impression that the OP is only mixing MoCA and OTA, which is perfectly acceptable assuming the default MoCA bands are used.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

If the antenna cable is removed from the Bolt and plugged directly into the TV, does the TV receive NBC? This would verify that the signal is there.
LTE signals from cell providers can interfere with OTA reception, have you tried a LTE filter? Some places will allow you to return an item if not needed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

snerd said:


> Unfortunately, that article spreads FUD and offers a "solution" that is technically flawed.


That article's suggestion is a disaster ... and seems entirely pointless given the 7 followup bullets explaining all the ways in which it can't work.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Might be worthwhile providing your zip code or a report from TVFool.com (or nearby) to allow others to assist in reviewing what you *should* be seeing.


----------

